# Best study resources for general bible knowledge exams



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 10, 2008)

What do you all recommend for resources to use in brushing up for a general bible knowledge type exam. I see some sites with various practice exams etc but I'd like to know if there is a strong reference work summarizing facts at an appropriate level of detail. I'd like to build a large set of question/answers for use in games with our teen Sunday school class and to also strength my overall knowledge.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 11, 2008)

Bump.

Wow everyone know about all these obscure books and writers and doctrinal details but nobody can recommend an efficent source for obtaining a basic set of bible facts to memorize? 

I thought a lot of seminaries had a basic bible knowledge exam to pass in their first year. There isn't a "cliff notes" type deal out there to help with passing that type of exam? I'm looking for information at around that level of detail.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 11, 2008)

Kenneth, this may not be what you're looking for but my 13 year old is working through this free Bible Survey exam. Go to this web page, it is Catalog #1002, the 3rd item down. It is in PDF format.


----------

